

Follow-up by FSF regarding yesterday's AppStore/GPL issue - Vivtek
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/more-about-the-app-store-gpl-enforcement

======
st3fan
"Apple has removed GNU Go from the App Store, continuing their longstanding
habit of preventing users from doing anything that Apple doesn't want them to
do."

No GNUtards. They removed GNU Go because _you threatened_ them with legal
action.

~~~
hga
Let's include the preceding sentence to your quote:

" _We would've liked to see Apple do the right thing and remove these limits,
but it looks like that's not going to happen._ "

The FSF threatened them with legal action because they were violating its
copyright license, just like any other entity would do. You can play by the
GPL's rules or you can play by the Apple App or iTunes Stores' rules, just not
by both.

